# MTB Rebirth - Can I do it?



## HD333 (Jul 30, 2009)

My bike has been hanging in the garage for 5 years and for some reason I have the itch to ride again, just not on the 12 year old rockhopper whose derailer works when it wants to.

Few questions for you guys,  excuse the ignorance.

Any suggestions were to look (online, Central Ma, or to save on tax Lakes Region NH area) to pick up a good bike on the semi cheap?

I am somewhat of a sasquatch (6 feet 220) and would like recomendations for bikes as well. I plan on trail riding but nothing extreme and would probably use it on paved surfaces with the kids. I am thinking hard tail with disc brakes and a good front shock.  I am I crazy thinking I can do this for around 5 or 6 hundred?  I don't care if it is an "old" model.  I would rather go new but wouldn't balk at a nice used ride.

Also is there a market for my old ride described above? 

Thanks in advance.

HD


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2009)

Look around for any 2008 models, there may not be any left, but if there are then they'll be discounted pretty good since the 2010's are going to be out soon.  You should be able to find a decent new HT in that price range if you look around.


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2009)

Go to Barney's Bike Shop on Chandler Street in Worcester.  The guy in there is a real good guy, he'll treat you right.  No BS, no high pressure.  Best shop around by far.

http://www.e-barneys.com/barneysbicycle/home.html

And no, I'm not getting paid to shill for him.


----------



## marcski (Jul 30, 2009)

If your old ride has a half-way decent shock....why not spend the $60 to buy a new derailleur and ride that for a while first and see if you're going to ride consistently so you know whether  it will be worth your investment.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2009)

marcski said:


> If your old ride has a half-way decent shock....why not spend the $60 to buy a new derailleur and ride that for a while first and see if you're going to ride consistently so you know whether  it will be worth your investment.



He said his bike was 12 years old, which would make it a '97 or so.  He may not even have a suspension fork on it, and if he does there's a good chance that it's not working all that well anymore (I'd imagine).


----------



## madman (Jul 30, 2009)

The Rockhopper is a pretty good bike, a major tune and lube and it should be good to go. Then you can spend time looking for the best deal. My Stumpjumper is 19 yrs old, no suspension at all and I still ride single track 3 times a week.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 31, 2009)

bvibert said:


> He said his bike was 12 years old, which would make it a '97 or so.  He may not even have a suspension fork on it, and if he does there's a good chance that it's not working all that well anymore (I'd imagine).



It has a shock  Roxshock - Judy I think.  Definitly needs a new derailer and probably a new rear rim as well as tires.  Maybe if I can get it moving for around 100 I will. Worse case a shop laughs at me and points me towards an appropriate bike. 

I will check out Barney's.   Anyone ever do business with Landry's in Westboro Ma?


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2009)

For 5-600 it will be tough for you.  You're a big dude, cheaper stuff will not last.  I'd keep an eye on craig's list.  Here is a super sweet Evil DOC (cromo HT) for 600.  Burly wheels and a set of forks FAR supereior to anything you would get on a bike less the 1200 dollars.  Steel frame means longevity.  
http://www.bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49428


----------



## JD (Jul 31, 2009)

Or step up to this.....a SUPER NICE bike...prolly 1800-2000 new....if you could swing this for 750 that would be a steal.
http://www.bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49512


----------



## shpride (Jul 31, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you this year.  I had the itch to go mtn. biking, and had an old KHS Summit from 1994 sitting in my garage.  I didn't want to put too much money into biking until I decided if I was going to keep with it.  I picked up a copy of "Zen and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance," and did some minor repairs (under $100).  I didn't do a derailer or anything, and there is no front suspension on it.  It isn't running like new, but I am having fun on it until I find a new one.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2009)

A few things come to mind with a topic like this....


The first is that it is awesome to get the jones to fix up the old bike and get out there.
Another thought is that you may find a lightly used bike on CL or other such places  
And then there is the possibility that you may find a new bike inspiring, which may get you out there more frequently.

Mt biking is wicked cool!  Have fun out there!


----------



## HD333 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like I will be making due with the old tank unless a sweat deal lands in my lap.

To quote the wife "When are you going to ride this $700 bike you want to buy?"

Dam that "discuss every purchase over 200" thing I agreed to.

HD


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Good news is that its doable and you'll show the lovely Mrs HD333 that you're a lean mean biking machine.
Then you'll have a fixed up, ridable bike to sell to go toward the purchase of a new bike.....
How's that for a Glass is Half full outlook?


----------



## JD (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't sell your old bikes.  Use them for commuters/townies.  I miss all my old bikes.


----------

